# State of Emergency > Surge



## Seriesfinale (Jul 22, 2018)

So I guess there will be no surge in the northeast tomorrow due to the state of emergency announced in numerous states?.....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Supply and demand. Why would there be surge if there are a gazillion ants roaming around?


----------



## Seriesfinale (Jul 22, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Supply and demand. Why would there be surge if there are a gazillion ants roaming around?


Are we even allowed to be on the road?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

No....you should stay home where it is safe. Leave the surge to the ants (and professionals)


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seriesfinale said:


> Are we even allowed to be on the road?


Unless there's a declaration expressly prohibiting you from doing so, then yes.


----------



## Seriesfinale (Jul 22, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Unless there's a declaration expressly prohibiting you from doing so, then yes.


No commercial vehicles I heard in Pennsylvania...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seriesfinale said:


> No commercial vehicles I heard in Pennsylvania...


Technically we're not commercial vehicles.


----------



## Seriesfinale (Jul 22, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Technically we're not commercial vehicles.


So we are good to go?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Seriesfinale said:


> So we are good to go?


Get out there and make that money!


----------



## Seriesfinale (Jul 22, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Get out there and make that money!


Commercial vehicle definition...
com·mer·cial ve·hi·cle
/kəˌmərSHəl ˈvēəkəl/
_noun_

a vehicle used for carrying goods or fare-paying passengers.

Are we really 100% sure?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Seriesfinale said:


> Commercial vehicle definition...
> com·mer·cial ve·hi·cle
> /kəˌmərSHəl ˈvēəkəl/
> _noun_
> ...


My vehicle is not a commercial vehicle. 
I occasionally use it for commercial purposes.

And you quoted the wrong guy


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seriesfinale said:


> So we are good to go?


Yes. Unless your governor declares a state of emergency and all vehicles off the road, you're good to go. As far as commercial vehicles, your Uber car isn't one, although it's used for commercial purposes. I'll let that sink in for a moment.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

When it comes to laws - you have to read the definition of terms used within that particular law, and not a dictionary.

In the instance of Vehicle and Traffic Laws in NYS - it has one entire section of definitions of words and terms:

S 509-p. Definitions. As used in this article, the term:
1. "Commercial motor vehicle" shall mean a motor vehicle or
combination of vehicles having a gross combination weight rating of more
than ten thousand pounds used in commerce to transport property and it
shall include a tow truck with a gross vehicle weight rating of at least
eighty-six hundred pounds.
2. "Gross vehicle weight rating" or "GVWR" shall mean the weight of a
vehicle consisting of the unladen weight and the maximum carrying
capacity recommended by the manufacturer of such vehicle. The GVWR of a
combination of vehicles commonly referred to as the gross combination
weight rating or GCWR is the GVWR of the power unit plus the GVWR of
each vehicle in the combination.
3. "Commercial driver" shall mean every person who is self-employed or
employed by a commercial motor carrier and who drives a commercial motor
vehicle for hire or profit.
4. "Commercial motor carrier" shall mean any person, corporation, or
entity, who directs one or more commercial motor vehicles and who
operates a commercial motor vehicle wholly within or partly within and
partly without this state in connection with the operation or
administration of any business.

S 509-q. Application for employment. A commercial driver not subject
to the provisions of article nineteen-A of this chapter or to the
provisions of section fourteen-f of the transportation law and hired on
and after the effective date of this article shall not operate a
commercial motor vehicle unless such driver has furnished the commercial
motor carrier that employs the driver with a completed application for
employment. Every commercial motor carrier shall prepare an application
for employment which shall comply with rules and regulations of the
commissioner of transportation.

sometimes it's fun just to read these things and see what surprises are there. 
Try Article 1 | NYS Vehicle Traffic Laws | Words Phrases Defined

When you read the laws themselves take them with a grain of salt. Some are interrupted a little different by various police agencies, various assist DA's and various judges. Others have been tweaked a bit by the courts, but not edited in print yet - and some are just ignored by everyone!

Honest - that's the way it is.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Seriesfinale said:


> So I guess there will be no surge in the northeast tomorrow due to the state of emergency announced in numerous states?.....


In CT the state caps surge at 2.5x (barely regular taxi rates, but whatever) during declared states of emergency. I don't know how that will square with the flat surge.

If the weather is that bad, STAY HOME. A few extra bucks is not worth risking your car and your health. Remember, in most bad weather situations, the passengers are staying home too, so there probably won't be any surge anyway.


----------



## MicNic (Jan 14, 2019)

We have 3" of snow.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

MicNic said:


> View attachment 290736
> We have 3" of snow.


Very nice, it was the same in Columbus... cha ching!


----------

